# grillzilla got up to 300 degrees



## beagleboy (Aug 2, 2010)

getting Grillzilla ready for the floor


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a nice cool weekend and decided to put the finshing touches on grillzilla


----------



## smokey paul (Aug 2, 2010)

WOW that is big. Are you going to cart it around to different cook off's...

nice so far!!!!

Good smoking...


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow that is gonna be a big unit for sure - cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## pandemonium (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking good!!


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 3, 2010)

Im looking to get into large catering fuction for 100 or more people


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## beagleboy (Aug 3, 2010)

trying to finish things up so i can start to modify the trailer to mount her on


----------



## tom37 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lookin good!

I think I may try out your idea on the rf plate on my #2 rf pipe build.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks Great!

I keep lookin' for your posts---Don't want to miss any.

This thing is Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## matts (Aug 5, 2010)

That thing is lookin bas A$$.  But that firebox doesn't look quite big enough to me for a tank that size.  How big is it?


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks for the positive feedback you guys are giving the fire box is 40" wide 32" deep and 28" high I sparked it up Monday and got it up to 200 degrees all the way across and i did'nt weld everything up tight yet i have to make a couple of modifications but its better than first fire box I had on there


----------



## smokinthesmc (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking gooooooooood! So jealous !!! Keep posting loving it all come together.


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 5, 2010)

only one problem i have to go back and modify  the firebox door it warp on me and the hinges are'nt holding up to well


----------



## ballagh (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like ya got the Johnsonville Brat semitrailer grill there.  Amesome!!!!!!


----------



## brdprey (Aug 26, 2010)

my god you cold smoke dinner for a small town with that thing


----------



## sqwib (Aug 26, 2010)

Holy Sh....

Its as long as your house.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What is the tank, an old Japanese Sub.

Now when you spend all the mortgage money on food to fill up that bad boy and foreclose, you can move right into the smoker
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking good


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 26, 2010)

Just remember to check inside for small pets, neighborhood children BEFORE you fire it up... lol.

Looking good!


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! we got jokes keep them coming there pretty funny had to take a little break from building Grillzilla hope to be sand blasting and painting her soon will post more pics when I get to that stage, thanks for all of your comments and feed back


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2010)

Should have a door on one end to run a herd of cows in one end, line 'em up & smoke 'em on the hoof !

All kidding aside Beagleboy, I can't wait to see this sucker in action!

Bear


----------



## dave54 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm stocking up on briskets and pork shoulders before he gets it done ,

'cause I know they're gonna be hard to find when he loads that up.

   One question tho ,if you built a smaller fire in the fire box ,could you

smoke at tempature on the end closest to the fire box and cold smoke

at the far end?


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 27, 2010)

actually the temps are even all the way across becuase of the floor once it heats up thats it what ever it is at the fire box end the other end is not that far off temperature wise


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2010)

beagleboy said:


> actually the temps are even all the way across becuase of the floor once it heats up thats it what ever it is at the fire box end the other end is not that far off temperature wise


Beagleboy,

If you park that magnificent structure pointing North & South, wouldn't the North End be a few degrees cooler in the Winter?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## tom37 (Aug 28, 2010)

Man oh Man, by the time a guy would prep enough meat to fill that thing, he would be so sick of meat that he may not want to cook.

You are deffinatly gonna need an assistant. :)


----------



## fourashleys (Aug 28, 2010)

At least it is properly named. GOOD LORD that thing is huge.


----------



## beagleboy (Aug 28, 2010)

she sure enough turned out to be a project but I should make back what  I put into with the first two functions I'll caiter hopefuy or by the roadside selling ribs & chicken


----------



## brdprey (Sep 8, 2010)

put fins on it, paint it to look like an icbm. now that i look at that thing, i does look like a virginia class doesnt it


----------

